# Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol Bicycle by Columbia



## shutterbugKELLY (Aug 19, 2007)

I just picked up a Goodyear Hi-Way Patrol bike today, actually just for its whitewall Carlisle Lightning Dart tires, but I'm beginning to take a liking to it.  The serial number is covered by paint, does anyone know roughly when Columbia bicycles had that style of tank, trusses, or kickstand?  What colors did they come in?  If I do decide to keep it, it'll definitely have to be restored.

The kickstand is a bit peculiar looking the way that it's curved.  I assume that the chainring (looks like it's from an AMF Roadmaster), crank (squared off instead of rounded), and maybe pedals were replaced in addition to the saddle, rims, and grips - but the rest appears to be pretty legit - though I'm not positive about the headlight.  What kind of headlight should it have?

If you have any info, pics, or lit please post them.
Kelly


----------



## eazywind (Aug 20, 2007)

*I had one*

I had one in a teal green color. Only had it for a few days then sold it so I cannot remember what it had on it for lights etc...Late 50's bike. Marc


----------



## jp1092 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just bought a 1958 model of this bike and it is original paint and is in great shape.  I could get some pictures to you if you want.  Once if figure out how to down load them.  My tank has a working horn on the right hand side and the serial number is on the left side frame by the rear hub.  Yes it is also red.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 3, 2015)

Here is my girls version of the Hi-Way.  1955 teal.
Goodyear promotional bike I'm guessing.  Hornless tank. Top loader fender light. Correct Columbia crank, chainring,  and the stand is not bent.
Given that it was a "Goodyear" bike, I would think it was equipped with Goodyear tires.
Mine is.













It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 3, 2015)

It looks to be a late 50's Torpedo model. Crank,pedals and chainring not original as is the seat.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, as long as we're indulging an 8 year old thread, here's my 59 I got from Pedal Junky. Gotta love that chain guard!!!


----------

